# How to get a doe use to milking?



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Nubian doe due to kid any day now.  She is 4 years old, but this will be her first freshening, as the previous owner only had her and never bred her.  She's super sweet, comes for treats, lets me rub all over her head and neck, but goes CRAZY when I try to touch her udder.  I've been trying to touch it since I got her so she would get use to it, but it doesn't seem to get any better.  She just jumps/kicks and runs off.  Any suggestions?  Do I just tie her up and make her deal with it while trying not to get kicked?

My other 3 does (including my Pygmy girl) will all let me milk them without a problem.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 8, 2010)

Usually once they kid they *change* and accept it, so long as they figure out soon it feels better to be milked.

Some of my best milkers (attitude included) were kicky before they freshened.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 8, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Some of my best milkers (attitude included) were kicky before they freshened.


Mine, too.


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, that actually makes me feel better!  I'll just cross my fingers that she chills out.  Now if she'd just hurry up and drop those kids.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! my doe is also very friendly and loves to be brushed and rubbed until I touch her udder or tail, then she flips out!! I really hope that after she kids she will let me touch her.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Usually once they kid they *change* and accept it, so long as they figure out soon it feels better to be milked.
> 
> Some of my best milkers (attitude included) were kicky before they freshened.


  Me three!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 9, 2010)

That's been my experience as well!  Although I have one doe who was sensitive about me getting near her udder before her first lactation with me and even after she dried off she'll squat when I touched her udder.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 9, 2010)

I won't scare you with the stories, but if, by chance, she doesn't let you milk her after kidding, search for the 'kicky milker' threads.

They are HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 9, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I won't scare you with the stories, but if, by chance, she doesn't let you milk her after kidding, search for the 'kicky milker' threads.
> 
> They are HILARIOUS!!!


I was going to say....DON'T look at those threads unless you need them or you will scare yourself silly!   Make sure you put lots of something soft and absorbent in your milking kit, like a flannel pillowcase.  For your tears. 



No matter how bad she is, it WILL get better, and milking be a lovely and relaxing experience for both you and the doe.  One day, she will shove everyone else out of the way to get to you at milking time, and will eagerly hop onto the milking stand and give you adoring gazes.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

Or she may do just fine right from the start.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 9, 2010)

True, my ff this spring was a dream to milk, except for the tiny teats.  She is a dream about everything, though, with the exception that she refused to wean her doeling until she was bred again, when the doeling was 7 months old!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's hoping aggieterpkatie!!!  I have a first freshner due mid February and I'm PRAYING she's different than my seasoned doe I started off with last year!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 9, 2010)

I got my goats as three month olds and have been carefully handling them and touching everywhere. Now that they are having babies in Feb, they won't let me TOUCH their tummies all of a sudden, forget their udders. I'm sure glad to hear things can change.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 10, 2010)

If you are lucky enough to be there when she kids try touching/milking a little as soon as the babies start trying to nurse.  That imprints on the doe that you are her baby too.  Funny thing about my does--even tho they are weaning their babies by kicking and running they still squat nicely when I milk them.  I was wondering if I let the babies nurse until the mothers weaned them if they would become hard to milk. (would they "wean" me too)  But not at all and the babies are 8 months old.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

feed her in the milk stand or tied or however you milk your other does. i think a stand is best especially for this training.
at first just feed her on the stand
then lock her in the stand when you feed her
then lock her in and pet her while she eats
then start petting her a little lower then usual
then get a little lower
then get a little lower
......
just gotta make sure you don't go too fast about it and make her scared or shy of the stand.

good luck!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have a milk stand yet (since she's my only milking doe at this point), but since she kidded almost a month ago I've been making her stand for me once in a while.  She's raising her twin girls at the moment, so I won't milk every day until they're done.  I've just been putting her butt in the corner of the stall, tying her collar with a leash, and feeding her grain.  She fought me the first couple times, but I won, and now she gives in pretty easily.


----------



## julieq (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the reasons we bottle feed all our kids is so that we can bond with our first fresheners.  We take the kids away, let the does lick our hands instead of them and milk the colostrum to bottle feed the kids.  This has really helped with some of our standoffish first fresheners!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a doe that is super sweet most of the time, and then all of the sudden for 2 or three day she will be kicky, squat etc. I have found that first of all having a locking milking stand is very important, and then if she still fights, then I tie her back legs up pretty tight, with a noose so they she figures out real quick that if she tries to kick, she gets a tight rope, and standing still it's nice, loose and comfy. After 2 days or so she'll go back to her normal self and actually enjoy milking. Such a silly girl.  Hopefully that will work with the doe that won't even let me touch her... :/


----------

